# Hello!~ I'm new



## InsaneAnon (Apr 10, 2016)

Hey there! I've been looking around for a good art forum to waste time on besides DeviantArt and Wysp, so I thought I'd check this place out. From what I can see, all of your are so experienced and good and I'm just sitting here being me hahaha! I want you to be real with me because I really want to improve and be the best I can. I'm just going to put some of the things I am most proud of here, and let you guys say what you think of them. I really want critique and if you see something anatomically wrong, giving me a reference or explaining how to fix it would be much appreciated~~


















This is one I really want critique on because its one of my favorite drawings and from my experience this is not good, and means I probably need to improve xD

















Thank you for looking at my work  I appreciate it.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

welcome Anon nice drawings


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome the forum Anon. You'll find this is a friendly group.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome @InsaneAnon :smile:

As for the bottom two drawings...the only thing I will say is your proportions are a little off with the first guy. Nose is a little long, and the mouth is too far down. 

On the skull, the shading is wonderful. I do question that chin though. :wink:

All the artwork is nice, so don't sell yourself too short. :biggrin:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello! Welcome! 

You have a great start here. Are you only interested in anime or do you branch out into realism? In cartoons you have more freedom where shading is concerned. In realism you definitely need to get rid of the hard/out lines.


----------

